

Dear Startup World: Chill the Fuck Out - gavingmiller
http://unicornfree.com/2011/dont-let-the-bastards-grind-you-down

======
jdp23
Yeah really. I wonder if the "prominent technologist" quoted in the article
realizes how condescending and self-serving he sounds when he says "There’s
nothing wrong with being a small software company.... It’s boring, but there’s
nothing wrong with it. Don’t expect anyone to celebrate you for doing it,
though."

